# Great income opportunity (No longer available per post #10)



## iowahopefuls (Oct 9, 2003)

Hello!!

Sad to say we have to sell our house in NorthWest Missouri. Although it is a fixer upper it still is an awesome house. There is also the added bonus of over 150 fruit trees!! Apples,peaches,cherries,pears and plums. The house is a two story farm house with two bedrooms being upstairs. There is a sunroom that can be converted to a bedroom. Only one bathroom with laundry room attached. Large living room and a good size kitchen with walk in pantry and mudroom. There is a dining room as well. Like I said the house does need work, if you are truly interested I will let you know every little thing wrong. Please don't think I am trying to hide anything but I am on break right now from homeschooling and I don't have time to type it out. I will email pictures as well if you are interested. We are looking for a quick sale! The price we are asking for 7acres, a house, an orchard, and a wild garden with many many different herbs is $55,000. But at this point we will entertain any offers. Please email me at [email protected]

Thank you,
Danielle


----------



## southridgeacre (Feb 5, 2008)

> "and a wild garden with many many different herds is $55,000"



I think you mean "herbs?" LOL, when I first read that ,my imagination went wild thinking of goats, sheep, and cows:sing:. All inclusive...:cow:

S


----------



## iowahopefuls (Oct 9, 2003)

yeah and i homeschool!! HaHa!! yes I meant herbs. Mint,basil,chives, etc... overgrowing in pasture area....

Thanks,
Danielle


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

Why do you have to move? I would love to see pictures, as I am looking for that perfect place, and this sounds really nice. Thanks


----------



## southridgeacre (Feb 5, 2008)

Danielle,

I homeschool too! My 8 year old daughter (the oldest) has been correcting what I say left and right lately! Your place sounds lovely.
Samara


----------



## ridethatpony (Jul 20, 2004)

What town is this near?


----------



## iowahopefuls (Oct 9, 2003)

The house is five miles south of Grant City, Missouri. Please send me an email and I will send you pictures.

thanks
Danielle


----------



## S.A.J. (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm interested in your home. Would you post pictures please? or send them to me. Thanks. Just pm me. Thanks again.


----------



## twogether (Mar 27, 2008)

I am interested in knowing more about your home and seeing the pictures. Would you please pm me? Thanks.


----------



## iowahopefuls (Oct 9, 2003)

Thank you for all the interest but the house is no longer avail.

Thanks 
Danielle


----------

